# Are you racist???



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That would be a lot more humorous if it wasn't the way the media and liberals in our society actually think. I worked with a few people who thought just that way. No joke. Part of what makes retirement so great is I have all of my freedoms back now.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am but nowhere near as much as sharpton or jackson.

For the record do not say that at work. Even though they are super racists.

A Handicapped parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I hate everyone equally.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> I hate everyone equally.


I think you are on to something! The more I am around people the better I like my dog!!! :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ShineRunner said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > I hate everyone equally.
> ...


I tell you what, some days it really does feel like that.


----------

